

Please Review My New Site - BenSchaechter
http://gopollgo.com/the-company-you-choose-remains-the-other-ceases-to-exist-you-decide-to-live-with-

======
pedalpete
Very nicely done. Nice and fairly clean looking site. Your animations upon
answering are nice.

I wasn't familiar with PollDaddy, so know nothing about this market, but on
their homepage, they don't have a poll. They don't show me what it is like
from a user perspective.

I think you've done a nice job with the social sharing aspect. The widget is
key with many brands, as is either a good look, or the ability for them to
style it. The easier it is for them to set-up a poll and stick it onto their
site, the better.

I think you need to find a place that isn't using polls, yet where they would
be a great fit. Engadget is always doing these "how would you change"
[http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/31/how-would-you-change-
webo...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/31/how-would-you-change-webos-2-0/)
posts. The content fits into a poll, but they need the ability for their
audience to suggest what the polling options should be.

I never read those posts because it is just going through a bunch of comments,
and you don't get any idea of what the cons are of the device. That could be
very valuable information to the manufacturer. Of course, they'd still need
comments, so hooking up with the disqus api would be a good idea.

Just an idea.

~~~
bricestacey
> I wasn't familiar with PollDaddy, so know nothing about this market, but on
> their homepage, they don't have a poll. They don't show me what it is like
> from a user perspective.

gopollgo doesn't have one on their homepage either. The link is actually one
to an existing poll. Try <http://gopollgo.com> and you'll see.

I do think you should add a poll on the homepage or at least a screenshot of
one to draw users in.

I love the site though. The UX is fun and engaging.

~~~
BenSchaechter
Thanks -- I'll definitely put one on the home page. Thanks for the feedback!

------
zinssmeister
love the analytics feature preview. The site rocks!

------
vanni
Solid UI and simple concept. Great job!

------
BenSchaechter
Two others and I just launched <http://gopollgo.com> a few days ago and its
starting to pick up a bit of steam! There are two parts to it: There is the
free, consumer side of the site for anyone to use. People can create, vote and
comment on polls. Think of giving your Twitter followers a poll to vote on
rather than getting a bunch of @replies. All polls can be embedded as widgets
where javascript is allowed. If anyone from Twitter is reading, we'd love to
be able to embed polls that slide out pane as well ; )

Soon we will be launching a premium, paid version (
<http://gopollgo.com/images/marketing/analytics.png> ) where you can dive into
your votes and segment data on a variety of mediums. The screenshot shows the
USA, but we're collecting data for individual cities, counties, countries and
will also have the ability to segment by arbitrary areas like political
divisions, zip codes, or sales regions. Think of it as PollDaddy on steroids.
I built this site because I was so fed up with PollDaddy. We hope to work with
big brands on Twitter and websites with large amounts of traffic: Think
FoxNews, CNN, and large technology/media blogs.

I also hope to release an API at one point so that websites can easily
integrate polls into their websites.

All suggestions, comments, feedback, criticism more than welcome. I also would
love advice for how to get this more publicity and users. Everyone seems to
like it, but I just am having trouble getting it in front of people. I would
appreciate it if you liked it, that you tell your Twitter / Facebook friends.

